# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  What's the deal with your hands?

## Moonbeam

The last lucid dream I had, I looked at my hands and one had like three thumbs and too many finger to count; they were sticking out all over the place.  Another time, two fingers were fused and it was like a cartoon character hand.  Usually though my hands seem like they are glowing.

Does anybody know why hands look so weird in dreams?  Is it just because we expect them to?  Or any other theories?

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

I have only dreamt of strange-looking hands once, and they were not mine. Even at that there wasn&#39;t much wrong with them; they were just abnormally large.

----------


## speedbasssux

My theory is this, the dream body is highly unstable. The same thing happens when you look into mirror and try to see your face. Because more energy is being used to fabricate the dreamworld than used to perceive the body, more errors are bound to occur. But, of course, I could be very wrong.

----------


## Moonbeam

> My theory is this, the dream body is highly unstable. The same thing happens when you look into mirror and try to see your face. Because more energy is being used to fabricate the dreamworld than used to perceive the body, more errors are bound to occur. But, of course, I could be very wrong.
> [/b]




Maybe so.  I haven&#39;t managed to remember to look in a mirror while lucid yet, but hopefully sometime I will.  Maybe it is because when you focus on something too much your mind messes up the details.  Maybe when things seem really detailed, it is really a repeating pattern (actually your avatar kind of made me think of that&#33 :wink2:  that is easy for the mind to create or give the illusion of, and when you look at an object like your hand, you have to make it exactly right.  Maybe you have too many fingers because of the repeating pattern thing.  I don&#39;t understand why specifically hands always seem to be messed up though.

----------


## Ne-yo

That happens to me as well. I tried to make sense out of it but I realized that distorted information is just the process. It&#39;s just like two people trying to communicate with one another but unfortunately they speak two different languages. Of course it&#39;s more evident during lucid periods. But the struggle is usually highten as the Lucid level hightens That&#39;s why the more attentive you are the more obscured information within the dream world becomes. This is just my theory on it, Perhaps the experience is quite different for everyone else but the Method would generally be the same.

----------


## Lonewolf

Yea when I became lucid in my dream I heard of a technique to look at your hands and focus on the details for a few seconds to increase clarity of your surroundings. However when I looked at them, they were disfigured and gross.   ::makeitstop::

----------


## C(*^_^)>

HIHIhi thats some x files stuff ^^ i was using hands as dream sign method i was looking on my hands many times during  day and reapeat  next time i look on my hands in dream i become lucid and it worked after 2or3 months later i get my first short ld maybe try this and your hands wil look fine

----------


## tiddlywink101

Nearly a year of lucid dreaming and I haven&#39;t event thought of looking in a mirror. An experiment for tonight then&#33;

----------


## Moonbeam

> Nearly a year of lucid dreaming and I haven&#39;t event thought of looking in a mirror. An experiment for tonight then&#33;
> [/b]



Tell us what you see.  I haven&#39;t managed to do it yet.

Last night during a lucid I looked at my hands and I had five fingers on each, but a couple of them were too short and stubbby.  Then they started waving and stayed all waved like they were under water or something.  Very freaky.

----------


## speedbasssux

Everytime I look into a mirror while lucid, I never get an accurate picture. I&#39;ve gotten a fuzzy out-of-focus effect, and one time my head was huge, but my face was really tiny in the center.   ::shock::  

My friend tried looking into a mirror and got a good reflection, then he started digging into the mirror. He said it behaved like goop.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

This morning I had a lucid dream. Both times when I looked at my hands, they looked normal, but my vision switched to letterbox format.

----------


## NeAvO

Usually when I lucid and look at my hands, I see them as pure white as if I were looking at paper and also the arms are missing. My hands just float in fron of my eyes  ::shock::

----------


## Man of Shred

> Maybe so.  I haven&#39;t managed to remember to look in a mirror while lucid yet, but hopefully sometime I will.  Maybe it is because when you focus on something too much your mind messes up the details.  Maybe when things seem really detailed, it is really a repeating pattern (actually your avatar kind of made me think of that&#33 that is easy for the mind to create or give the illusion of, and when you look at an object like your hand, you have to make it exactly right.  Maybe you have too many fingers because of the repeating pattern thing.  I don&#39;t understand why specifically hands always seem to be messed up though.
> [/b]




 I&#39;ve found my hands and they aren&#39;t mine. but lately they look like mine. i always see my dreaming double in a mirror. he looks exactly like me except his eyes. It&#39;s strange i haven&#39;t had many lucids but it seems i have perfected the look of my dreaming body (or double). only now i have to try and perfect his abilities.

----------


## Ne-yo

> My friend tried looking into a mirror and got a good reflection, then he started digging into the mirror. He said it behaved like goop.
> [/b]



*?* ::shock::  What is this Goop Thing you speak of?

usually when I look into a mirror majority of the time my reflection stares back kinda normal then it walks away and the mirror reflections turns static you know like when a television looses it&#39;s reception and the picture is all snowy looking.

----------


## tai

Aaah&#33; Multiple fingers&#33; And not on purpose&#33;

Have also experienced the deformed hands thing before.  The brain can render the most complicated objects and scenery perfectly realistically - why not something as simple as hands?

----------


## Neruo

Good question. Just about everyone Has weird hands in their dreams, but really why is that? I mean we do get the count of arms and legs right on people (most of the time). And their position on the torso (most of the time). 

Maybe our subconcious can&#39;t count further then 2?

----------


## Moonbeam

It seems like there should be a reason why hands are weird.  I guess that is why they are a good reality check because they are so often messed up but I just wonder why.

----------


## badassbob

I think it could partly be (for some people) the fact that people read/ hear that you&#39;re hands go weird in dreams, so when they go lucid, you expect their hands to be weird as you do the RC. As for everyone who discovered the hand thing before knowing about anyone else doing it, I reckon it may be that your mind doesn&#39;t pay much attention to bothering with the hands, because how much do you see your hand in dreams, whilst you&#39;re walking around? Maybe it&#39;s because hands don&#39;t really get used that much in dreams. Or maybe I&#39;m just insane?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Or maybe I&#39;m just insane?
> [/b]



Maybe, but probably 99% of people in the world would read this conversation and think that we&#39;re all insane, so that&#39;s OK.

----------


## Eminence~

My hands always look normal.  :tongue2:

----------


## tai

I had a regular dream the other night where I saw my hands quite a bit (did not become lucid).

I saw them in a fair amount of detail, and they looked perfectly normal.

As soon as I become lucid, they go spaz, mutate, grow extra fingers, go out of focus or get a blue glow around them. 

Does anyone have a plausible theory on this?&#33;

----------


## tiddlywink101

I find it hard to focus my intentions when in a lucid dream so can someone else try the mirror experiment?

----------


## Man of Shred

man if you have so many fingers in your dream. i&#39;d hate to see what your dream penis looks like

----------


## Neil.....

I&#39;ve had 1 lucid dream and it didnt last for long.... i became lucid but the dream faded so i had 2 spin... i had no body caz it faded too... so i pictured spinning... and i got a false awakaining... i looked at my hands but they were blerd... deff my hands a normal just everything was a blure as if it wasnt in focus

----------


## tiddlywink101

Last night I managed to look in the mirror using autosuggestion. The reflection was similar to real life but slightly warped please can everyone else post their results?

----------


## tiddlywink101

Well this will obviously vary from person to person

----------


## Leo Volont

By looking at our hands we are seeing the current state of our Spiritual Astral Body.  It also helps us focus our Lucidity. 

Decades ago, when I would look at my Dream Hands, I would see distorted hands of odd coloration.  But recently when I looked at my hands, suddenly just my hands were enveloped in the night like darkness.  Instead of full size hands, I had smallish webbed crosses that glowed with a silverwhiteblue spiritual light. 

Perhaps when we get older, our astral bodies leave off the pretense of anthropomorphism  the Astral Body does not feel it needs to stay in exactly the human form.






> Well this will obviously vary from person to person
> [/b]



There are not different rules for different people. 

Dreaming is a collective phenomena. 

We all have the same naked dreams. 

And every Lucid Dreamer has false awakenings. 

Atheistic Nihilistic Solipsistic Materialism is a Great Philosophy, when taken in isolation of everything in life and nature.  

So, no, you are not unique.  Or yes, you are unique.  Unique just like everybody else.

----------


## tiddlywink101

> There are not different rules for different people. [/b]



Well somethings are the same, but we know for a fact that people have different dreamsigns and the dream environment may react differently depending on the person





> Spiritual Astral Body[/b]



Your starting to sound like Carlos Castaneda

----------


## JaphyR

> Your starting to sound like Carlos Castaneda[/b]



But Leo&#39;s not claiming to be an anthropologist rigorously documenting his fieldwork.

I&#39;ve done the hand rc once in a dream, and sometimes in that dream I had funny hands and sometimes they looked perfectly normal.  Has anyone used other DCs&#39; hands as a reality check?  We see a lot more DCs&#39; hands than our own, so if we could start rc&#39;ing on their hands maybe we&#39;d become lucid more often.  Anyone already doing this?

Last night, in a non-lucid about being a paramedic, I was handed a pair of latex gloves.  The person told me they were small, but when he handed them to me they were funny because the fingers were ridiculously thin.  It wasn&#39;t just a small glove, it was deformed, just like a hand might be.

----------


## Moonbeam

> What I noticed is when you look at your hands in a LD, you only see you hands&#33; It&#39;s like a tunnel vision: no legs, no body, no arms, only the hands.
> [/b]



Yeah, I get that too, sometimes with a weird psychedelic background that goes away when you quit looking at them.

----------


## perpetuate

Yeah the last reality check I did ( while dreaming) I used my hands, and they were definetly all messed up. Not as in amount of digits or anything, but the shape/size of my right hand was distorted and morphing/changing shape... 

...needless to say, I was lucid the rest of my dream

----------


## Casualtie

> My theory is this, the dream body is highly unstable. The same thing happens when you look into mirror and try to see your face. Because more energy is being used to fabricate the dreamworld than used to perceive the body, more errors are bound to occur. But, of course, I could be very wrong.
> [/b]



that sounds like a really good explanation for it. i would have no way of telling because i have never had a lucid.

----------


## Deus-Ex-Machina

has anyone had their hands fused together in a dream? it sucks, in case you were wondering.

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

My hands look normal, but i perseive them at a greater depth. Whenever I am lucid i almost always look at my palms simply to keep me lucid longer and it always works.

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

Okay. . . I wonder. . . why do our own hands look funky but others hands look normal. I&#39;ve never really focused on anyone else&#39;s hands in a lucid dream or anything but I&#39;ve also never seen anyone with hands that were in any way abnormal. I&#39;ve never looked at my hands in a lucid dream. I&#39;ve never had time. . . but I&#39;ve seen my legs and feet and they looked normal enough. . . granted . . . I was wearing clothes. . . could that have something to do with it? Maybe someone could try to put on a pair of gloves in an LD without looking at their hands while they do it and then look at the gloves to see if their hands still go all weird. I think it would be an interesting experiment. I would do it myself but who knows how long it&#39;ll be before I have another LD? I&#39;m still new.

----------


## Moonbeam

> has anyone had their hands fused together in a dream? it sucks, in case you were wondering.
> [/b]



I&#39;ve had some fused fingers, but not both my hands together.  I concur, that would suck.





> Maybe someone could try to put on a pair of gloves in an LD without looking at their hands while they do it and then look at the gloves to see if their hands still go all weird. I think it would be an interesting experiment. 
> [/b]



That is a good idea; I will add it to my long list of things to do it I ever become lucid again.  I wonder if there was ever a lucid task like that?  If not, it might be a good one.

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

I tried looking at my hands yesterday in my LD and they weren&#39;t there. They were completely invisible. My arms were solid at the elbows then sort of kaleidascope blurry to the wrists and the hands were just missing completely. I could see flashes of skin if I really concentrated. I wish I&#39;d remembered my glove idea. (funfact: in my dream my breasts were much larger. They seemed to obscure a much too large part of my vision when I looked down to see my hands. ) I also had another idea for a test. Look at your hands in a dream to see if they are odd then find a D.C. and convince them to let you look at their hands. Try comparing the clarity of their hand to your hand then try holding hands to see what that looks like.

Also, is it eaiser to see your hand if you ball up your fist? Does it matter if you&#39;re palm up or palm down?

----------


## Moonbeam

> I also had another idea for a test. Look at your hands in a dream to see if they are odd then find a D.C. and convince them to let you look at their hands. Try comparing the clarity of their hand to your hand then try holding hands to see what that looks like.
> 
> Also, is it eaiser to see your hand if you ball up your fist? Does it matter if you&#39;re palm up or palm down?
> [/b]



I&#39;ll try try that too if I remember.  I only remember looking at my hands open, palms up, I think.  I know what you mean about the kaleidoscope thing; I could see my hands once but they were all wavey, sort of like underwater, but much more so.

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

Yep that&#39;s how it was for me the first time I looked at my hands but then the next night I managed to LD again. This time when I looked at my hands. . . they were just my hands. There was nothing weird about them. The lack of consistency was a little frustrating. It&#39;s also odd that in the first LD where I looked at my hands the dream scene was very realistic but my hands were all blurry. In the LD where my hands were normal the dream scene was much more fuzzy and dream like. 

I hope that some day the subconcious will be understood and the art of lucid dreaming will be more thoroughly researched and someone will publish a book with the answers to all of my questions. At this point everytime I wonder about the workings of my own mind I just come up with more questions and no answers. As frustrating as that can be at times, I&#39;m definitely having alot of fun trying out my little experiments in my lucid dreams. I have to remember to try the glove one and the DC one the next time my hands dissappear.  :smiley:  Let me know if you guys try either of these out cause I&#39;m really interested to see the results.

----------


## Patrick

I&#39;ve never encountered any problems with misshapen hands or body parts... my hands are always totally normal and in a mirror I&#39;m also totally normal. I&#39;ve tried to mess up my hands before, but it didn&#39;t work.

----------


## blade5x

My hands have always looked pretty close to normal in my dreams when I examined them.

I don&#39;t think I&#39;ve ever had an extra finger or thumb, the only thing that varies from waking life is their size which varies from dream to dream.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

My hands have yet to look different in a dream....interesting how for some people, they always look odd, and for others, they always look "normal".

But sometimes during the day, I notice my fingers look slightly fatter or skinnier. Fluctuating self-perception, maybe?

----------


## bendstringz

Ive not had that probblem,I used to look at my hands the moment I went lucid.I have been surronded by golden energy before

----------


## Shadow Wolf

This has happened to me as well before, but only once, I looked at my hand and it had one extra finger(non lucid) and that was it, otherwise I have never had that problem

----------


## Ariox

> Aaah&#33; Multiple fingers&#33; And not on purpose&#33;
> 
> Have also experienced the deformed hands thing before.  The brain can render the most complicated objects and scenery perfectly realistically - why not something as simple as hands?
> [/b]




Perhaps it has to do with familiarity or attachment? For example, if I tell you to think of a Pine tree, you probably have this image of what a Pine tree generally looks like. Yet, I find that when I try to think of ideal hands, it gets much harder. Could it be that because the hands are a vital body part, we view them differently from other objects separate from ourselves? I think the visual image of hands might be distorted in dreams by their more important attribute - that of feeling.

But don&#39;t take my word for it. This is purely speculative.

--Ariox

----------


## mastergannel

> Does anybody know why hands look so weird in dreams?  Is it just because we expect them to?  Or any other theories?
> [/b]



In my first and only lucid dream so far, I looked at my hands because I remembered reading this topic and my right hand seemed fine, but my left ring finger and pinker were twice as small as the rest.

----------


## Moonbeam

> In my first and only lucid dream so far, I looked at my hands because I remembered reading this topic and my right hand seemed fine, but my left ring finger and pinker were twice as small as the rest.
> [/b]



Is that what made you lucid?

----------


## mastergannel

> Is that what made you lucid?
> [/b]



No actually, what made me lucid was the location I was in, and the fact that I couldn&#39;t have been there at that time... looking at my hands came after when i was already lucid, but it&#39;s this post that made me look at them for any deformities.

----------


## The Cusp

The closer you examine something in your dreams, the more details your dreaming attention creates.  

If you notice something odd about your hands and go in for a closer look, that oddness will be amplified.

----------

